# WHERE is "KILLER"



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05cN...re=related

WHATA SMOKY STINKER! can't rest till my Bmann K 27 equals that smoky beast!

Manfred Diel


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

If you get your K27 smoking like that Manfred you'll only be able to see it on the first pass around! 

Keith


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Think only thing that comes close to that is MTH's smoker if you can buy one or find one!! Regal


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Braunkohle aus der DDR oder Polen?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeep Braunkohle von drueben "macht Rauch"
http://www.mylargescale.com/Feature...SMOKE.aspx
I think that k 27 beats MTH:

Manfred Diel


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Naturlich! So viel umweltschmutz!


----------

